# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  LFS in GuangZhou

## lEddyl

Am planning to start my first marine tank.

Anyone know any good marine shops near Guangzhou Baiyun Airport?

----------


## meowink

Hi, you can try Hua di Wan.

http://wikimapia.org/3611192/Huadiwa...uangzhou-China

----------


## lEddyl

> Hi, you can try Hua di Wan.
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/3611192/Huadiwa...uangzhou-China


thanks! looks better than HK

----------

